# Anyone Modifying McIntosh MX-406 Head Units?



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

I've read about some mods being offered by Audio Creations in Japan, just wondering if anyone is doing the work here in the states. Thanks!


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Same company that mods Bugatti Veyrons.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Same company that mods Bugatti Veyrons.


I'm guessing I don't want to know the cost of admission then.... I found them last night through a random Google search.


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

lsm said:


> I'm guessing I don't want to know the cost of admission then.... I found them last night through a random Google search.


Nothing to do with cost. No one in their right mind mods a product in that class. Changing anything out would only result in prettier component names and MUCH likely degraded performance. It's a quality product as a whole, not a sum of individual quality parts. 

Although with the Veyron, it's surely both.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

t3sn4f2 said:


> Nothing to do with cost. No one in their right mind mods a product in that class. Changing anything out would only result in prettier component names and MUCH likely degraded performance. It's a quality product as a whole, not a sum of individual quality parts.
> 
> Although with the Veyron, it's surely both.


While I can't say I disagree with your statement I'm always interested in learning more. I've modded several high-end components in the past with excellent results. If nothing else it intrigued me to say the least...

What's with the Veyron? Did they actually modify one, and if so what did they do?? 

Thanks!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Contact Matt Roberts, aka MattR on the forum. What are you looking to mod?


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Contact Matt Roberts, aka MattR on the forum. What are you looking to mod?


Thanks! At this point I'm more looking into what mods can be performed and what you gain, etc. My first though was an external D/A Converter. I'll get ahold of Matt and go from there.


----------



## holman (Aug 10, 2012)

I would be interested in this also.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'd be interested in getting some repairs done to my Subaru McIntosh double din. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

